# The reason I hardly sleep..



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

IMG_0307.mp4 video by SuzyDFC - Photobucket

I have no idea how to stop the noise!!! I've tried lubing the wheel, putting it on a stand.. (which worked for the first week or so).. :mad2: :mad2: my other hamsters wheel just quietly squeaks but her wheel is driving me crazy!!
Any ideas?

Just to add she spends A LOT of time on that wheel.. Noise can go on for 40 odd minutes constantly..


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

wow that is mental!
No wonder you can't sleep with that going on.

What sort of wheel is it??


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Buy yourself a proper silent wheel 

The Karlie Wonderland Bogie wheel is awesome


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

It's just the standard savic wheel that comes with the hamster heaven.. 
My mams threatened to take it out because it's that loud (which she would obviously never do, think hammy would be lost without it!  )
Just wish it was quieter!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Cant watch the vid as im out and about at the moment

However, I would suggest you buy a new wheel.
The karlie wonderland wheels are amazingly quiet, all you hear is the pitter patter of feet


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Buy yourself a proper silent wheel
> 
> The Karlie Wonderland Bogie wheel is awesome


Oh that looks good! I'm looking for a bigger wheel for them both atm anyway so if it's silent it's a big bonus! Although with it being wood I'm not sure how long it will last with pebbles.. She destroys everything I put in there..


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

suzyjo said:


> Oh that looks good! I'm looking for a bigger wheel for them both atm anyway so if it's silent it's a big bonus! Although with it being wood I'm not sure how long it will last with pebbles.. She destroys everything I put in there..


Get some plasticote that should make them wipe cleanable (that made sense in my head lol) and should put Pebbles off of chewing it 
All my syrians have the wonderland they are awesome wheels


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> Cant watch the vid as im out and about at the moment
> 
> However, I would suggest you buy a new wheel.
> The karlie wonderland wheels are amazingly quiet, all you hear is the pitter patter of feet


That would be heaven! Lol I was already looking to buy a new one because the one that came with the cage is too small now! The 29cm one would be big enough for hammies wouldn't it? Or can they be too big so better off to go with the 20? 



B3rnie said:


> Get some plasticote that should make them wipe cleanable (that made sense in my head lol) and should put Pebbles off of chewing it
> All my syrians have the wonderland they are awesome wheels


Don't worry it does make sense  going to do some digging about on websites and then hopefully in couple of days I'll be getting more sleep! Lol

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

My friend's hamster has the biggest silent spinner and doesn't have any difficulties with it. I'd go for the bigger wheel.


----------



## Meena (Apr 5, 2012)

Get a silent spinner or a flying saucer both are silent. I couldn't deal with that I'd have to throw it out! But my lot arn't in my room they are in the livingroom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Meena said:


> Get a silent spinner or a flying saucer both are silent. I couldn't deal with that I'd have to throw it out! But my lot arn't in my room they are in the livingroom.


You should tell the silent spinner and flying saucer I have here that :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think the largest silent spinner will fit in the hamster heaven cage as I asked this question on hamster central and I had a few replies saying it was too big and the wheel never turned.

I've heard that the trixie wheels at 11inches are good and fit in the HH cage.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is it Rat Wheels & Balls : Enclosed LARGE SAFE Senior Rodent Wheel - Rat, Degu Hamster 28cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I don't think the largest silent spinner will fit in the hamster heaven cage as I asked this question on hamster central and I had a few replies saying it was too big and the wheel never turned.
> 
> I've heard that the trixie wheels at 11inches are good and fit in the HH cage.


I've just been and checked, no they don't fit in the HH.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought so bernie, thanks for clearing that up though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I thought so bernie, thanks for clearing that up though.


Well I thought as I have both here why not :lol:
Sage gave me a funny look tho


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

suzyjo said:


> I was already looking to buy a new one because the one that came with the cage is too small now! The 29cm one would be big enough for hammies wouldn't it? Or can they be too big so better off to go with the 20?


For a Syrian, the 29cm works brilliantly.  Do love the Karlie Wonderland wheels, they're so quiet! Doing the Plasti-Kote is a bit of a fiddle, but worth it to make them wipe-clean-able. I think Zooplus has them the cheapest.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Meena said:


> Get a silent spinner or a flying saucer both are silent. I couldn't deal with that I'd have to throw it out! But my lot arn't in my room they are in the livingroom.


My silent spinner isn't silent! It rattles like a bag of spanners - I have to remove it every night or my Chinese drives me bananas with it

Was thinking of getting a flying saucer but not sure if that will be a waste of money either. A wooden wheel would smell pretty quick and I doubt she'd turn it as she's so tiny!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> My silent spinner isn't silent! It rattles like a bag of spanners - I have to remove it every night or my Chinese drives me bananas with it
> 
> Was thinking of getting a flying saucer but not sure if that will be a waste of money either. A wooden wheel would smell pretty quick and I doubt she'd turn it as she's so tiny!:lol:


If my robo can run in a wooden wheel I'm sure your chinese will be fine and as for the smell, that's why you plasticote the wheel first


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> If my robo can run in a wooden wheel I'm sure your chinese will be fine and as for the smell, that's why you plasticote the wheel first


Iv just ordered one from zoo plus, what is this plasticote??


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Iv just ordered one from zoo plus, what is this plasticote??


Plasti-kote, Welcome to the home of spray paint


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> If my robo can run in a wooden wheel I'm sure your chinese will be fine and as for the smell, that's why you plasticote the wheel first


Ooh that's great to know - yes if a robo can run in one the Tiny Chiny should have no problems really. Can you get a pretty small one? As otherwise it won't fit in her cage. As for Plasticote - does it really work? I'm just a bit skeptical as I Plasticoted some wooden shelves for my gerbils a while back so they'd last, and all the Plasticote simply seeped into the wood, it wasn't shiny and waterproof - more like dull, a mess and the most vile combination of blue and brown imaginable


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Ooh that's great to know - yes if a robo can run in one the Tiny Chiny should have no problems really. Can you get a pretty small one? As otherwise it won't fit in her cage. As for Plasticote - does it really work? I'm just a bit skeptical as I Plasticoted some wooden shelves for my gerbils a while back so they'd last, and all the Plasticote simply seeped into the wood, it wasn't shiny and waterproof - more like dull, a mess and the most vile combination of blue and brown imaginable


The smallest wheel I think is the 20cm one, but don't quote me on that 

As for the plasticote yes it does work but you need to put on a couple of coats because the wood will absorb some.

Edited to add that the karlie wheels come in a 15cm size too


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Meena said:


> Get a silent spinner or a flying saucer both are silent. I couldn't deal with that I'd have to throw it out! But my lot arn't in my room they are in the livingroom.


I had a silent spinner for my previous hammy and it made loads of noise as well..  I've moved her out of my room into the bunny room, I just hope she doesn't disturb them..



blade100 said:


> This is it Rat Wheels & Balls : Enclosed LARGE SAFE Senior Rodent Wheel - Rat, Degu Hamster 28cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


Thanks! I'll have a look, they both need a bigger wheel anyway to be honest


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Pomegranate said:


> For a Syrian, the 29cm works brilliantly.  Do love the Karlie Wonderland wheels, they're so quiet! Doing the Plasti-Kote is a bit of a fiddle, but worth it to make them wipe-clean-able. I think Zooplus has them the cheapest.


Thanks! I might get one of these and one of the enclosed one to see which one I, or rather my hammies :001_rolleyes: prefer


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Plasti-kote, Welcome to the home of spray paint


Oh it's a spray?! :blushing: That makes me feel better, I'm useless with DIY or anything so if I had to like properly attach a plastic thing onto it I'd be lost.. Haha :blushing:


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

O I know how you feel.. it wasnt my hamsters wheels when I had them, it was a constant bar chewing. i had a dwarf hammy rotstak cage with the bars on the top in a door the rest was plastic- and both of them chewed ALL night. i was up till 12 each night, and was woken at 3 in the morning 24/7.
with the rats they are better but still can be loud, so as with the hammys, i have to bundle my duvet over my ears and die in silence


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm looking to get a new wheel, but i am going to try one of those silent ones, I hope they work


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

suzyjo said:


> Thanks! I might get one of these and one of the enclosed one to see which one I, or rather my hammies :001_rolleyes: prefer


No worries.  Just a word of warning with enclosed ones; they are harder to Plasti-Kote and clean, and if your hamster eats in them and drops the food, it will rattle when they run. They are great otherwise though, the security of them really helps; you just might have to get up now and then, coax them out, and shake the wheel to get the food out so you can go back to sleep.


----------

